# MacGyver: Reboot der Kultserie startet im Juni in Deutschland



## Darkmoon76 (12. Mai 2017)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *MacGyver: Reboot der Kultserie startet im Juni in Deutschland* gefragt.


						Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: *MacGyver: Reboot der Kultserie startet im Juni in Deutschland*


----------



## Enisra (13. Mai 2017)

naja, ich geb dem mal 5 Folgen bevor das abgesägt wird


----------



## DDS-Zod (13. Mai 2017)

Enisra schrieb:


> naja, ich geb dem mal 5 Folgen bevor das abgesägt wird




Tja, verschätzt.
1. Season umfast 21 Folgen, Folge 21 lief am 21.April in den USA.
Und soviel ich mitbekommen habe ist die Serie auch für eine 2. Season verlängert worden ab Sept. (USA).

Klar, kann immer sein das Sat1 es dann trotzdem nach 5 Folgen absetzt.


----------



## Enisra (13. Mai 2017)

DDS-Zod schrieb:


> Tja, verschätzt.
> 1. Season umfast 21 Folgen, Folge 21 lief am 21.April in den USA.
> Und soviel ich mitbekommen habe ist die Serie auch für eine 2. Season verlängert worden ab Sept. (USA).
> 
> Klar, kann immer sein das Sat1 es dann trotzdem nach 5 Folgen absetzt.



ich mein ja auch Sat.1 weil es um Sat.1 geht
Dass der Mist weiter geht ist ja schlimm genug


----------



## JBT (13. Mai 2017)

Schade, vom Trailer her sieht es vermurkst aus. Hoffe die Serie als Ganzes ist besser als der Trailer vermuten lässt. Schade, dass momentan die ganzen guten, hochkarätigen alten Serien vermurkst werden. Es wäre viel cooler, wenn diese Serien Filme bzw. Neuauflagen bekommen würden, die ihren originalen das Wasser reichen können. Als Beispiel sind hier Miami Vice und A-Team zu nennen, sind zwar auch nicht so gut wie das Original, aber im Vergleich zu anderen Neuauflagen sind sie sehr gut.


----------



## Enisra (13. Mai 2017)

JBT schrieb:


> Schade, vom Trailer her sieht es vermurkst aus. Hoffe die Serie als Ganzes ist besser als der Trailer vermuten lässt. Schade, dass momentan die ganzen guten, hochkarätigen alten Serien vermurkst werden. Es wäre viel cooler, wenn diese Serien Filme bzw. Neuauflagen bekommen würden, die ihren originalen das Wasser reichen können. Als Beispiel sind hier Miami Vice und A-Team zu nennen, sind zwar auch nicht so gut wie das Original, aber im Vergleich zu anderen Neuauflagen sind sie sehr gut.



wenn man nach ... ALLEN Kritiken dazu geht 

Und auch wenn Miami Vice gut war, war ja auch von Micheal Mann, das A-Team war auch ziemlicher Murks


----------



## Meisterhobbit (14. Mai 2017)

Noch ein Reboot? Also ich fand Macgruber eigentlich völlig ausreichend


----------

